# Millions of Free Patterns - FINGERLESS GLOVES/MITTS



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

http://knittingatplay.com/php/Fingerless%20Gloves.php


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Kerry Anne said:


> http://knittingatplay.com/php/Fingerless%20Gloves.php


WOW! Thanks!


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow, thanks for the link. I've been making a lot of these lately and always love to find new patterns.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice long list. My three favorite patterns are part of the list. 

I need to explore it and hopefully, I'll find a pattern for toddlers/pre-schoolers that are not just plain gloves; I already have such a pattern. I want one that has cables or lacy-effect, such as those I make for her teenaged sisters.

Thanks for listing this.


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

Been looking for more patterns than I can find on Ravelry! Bookmarked this!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

So many to browse through!! Thank you.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great...thank you


----------



## redwing28 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank You so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GREAT SITE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you I make lots of these for donations its nice to have such a variety of patterns :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Just spent an hour browsing! Thanks! (I think.)


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

TawnyaFletcher said:


> Just spent an hour browsing! Thanks! (I think.)


Yes... I've spent at least 2 hours browsing... and still didn't see them all. LOL I kept several... (like I need more patterns), but, what's a person to do???


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

WOW!!!Thank you so much for the link!!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Thank you so much. Can't wait to start browsing.


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for this, Kerry Ann, great site


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Amazing! :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

That is a great site. I am sure I will find more patterns than I can possibly knit a the next 5 years. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you, I liked knittingpatterncentral and crochetpatterncentr, until they changed their web page and now it sucks. I will reference this web page now. THANK YOU


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Great site, thanks for sharing


----------



## mamagill (May 5, 2013)

Usually I don't add my comments are made so many times by others, but this is really a great site, especially for upcoming holidays. Thank you so much for such a special site.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

OMG! Unbelievable how many patterns are on this site! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## neenie (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you, beautiful patterns. Does anyone know of a knit slipper that has the decreases up the front from toe to bind off. I use to have this pattern but that was many years ago and I don't remember the name of the pattern.

Thanks, 
Neenie


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

what a site!! Thanks so much for sharing a great find!


----------



## callmechicken (Oct 21, 2011)

thanx, saving this one.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Oooooh Gee, too many to pick from! But I will find the time. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Kerry Anne said:
 

> http://knittingatplay.com/php/Fingerless%20Gloves.php


Beside hats there are many other catagories! Thanks!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thx for the link


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm sure I could spend hours, if not days, looking thru this site. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

thank you, lots of great ideas


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Great patterns. Thanks. On really cold days I like to wear those little stretchy (cheap) store-bought gloves under hand-made fingerless gloves. It's fun to mix and match colors too.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

THANKS Kerri Ann for this great sight...Want to learn Tatting and found some nice patterns on here also....oh if only had a couple more hands......Happy Crafting ..Davena


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

WOW.....thank you.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for this one :thumbup:


----------

